# Ridgid K7500 vs 2001 vs SpeedRooter 92



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

In the market for another large main line machine. Spartan 2001, Ridgid k7500, or General SpeedRooter 92?

Would like whatever we purchase to be sold and serviceable by AJ Coleman in Chicago.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get a sectional. You have drum machines already, a 1500 would give you a solid mainline machine and some added umph.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I stick with the Speedrooter. Not too big and not too small. A great machine, we own 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

?? You have a jetter. Can't get better then that.


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a speedrooter92 and have had zero problems with it. It's been very good to me, powerful machine, and has a good cutter selection.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

You should try the duracable dm55. Freaking powerhouse. Makes the new 1065 with a pm motor look like a toy. If you are worried about the open reels there are poly reels available too.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Gorlitz


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

cant go wrong with either , i have the speed rooter 92 and love it. but my favorite is gorlitz 68 

also , the spartan 300 has served me well , but heard they went to crap


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the General 91, it has been great for me. 

Recently purchased a Ridgid K60, and love it. The 91 has been sitting since I got the K60.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> ?? You have a jetter. Can't get better then that.


Yes, I have a jetter but a drain machine is the correct tool many times. There's a need for both.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

This is machine will be out workhorse when we dock the jetter for the winter months. I prefer machines for the type of work we do (lots of times our only access is pulling a toilet in a tiny bathroom).

Want something to handle roots in up to 6". Smaller the better but need the proper cable size and power.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Blackhawk said:


> This is machine will be out workhorse when we dock the jetter for the winter months. I prefer machines for the type of work we do (lots of times our only access is pulling a toilet in a tiny bathroom).
> 
> Want something to handle roots in up to 6". Smaller the better but need the proper cable size and power.


I will try and post a before and after video later. Used the K60 with an expanding cutter. Just shredded the roots.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Ended up with a Ridgid K7500. Was really looking at the general 92 for a grand less but was told the Ridgid is far better.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

_ am a little late to the show on this one but I saw all the posts for the General machines and I had 2 of them new and the auto feed in reverse (not forward) would always go bad and even a new one never had real good power in tough root balls in reverse. I have used the k7500 liked it had no problems with the auto feed. Have the spartan 1065 and same thing no problem with the auto feed. My question to the people with the General machines is do you know what I am talking about or maybe it was just my bad luck 4 times lol. I had the 91 and the Super Maxi 3/4" cable_


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've used the K-7500 for years...
Wouldn't have it any other way...

My question is why do you dock the jetter for the winter?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Ive never had an issue with my autofeeds on general


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> You should try the duracable dm55. Freaking powerhouse. Makes the new 1065 with a pm motor look like a toy. If you are worried about the open reels there are poly reels available too.



I love my Duracable machines as many of you already know. The DM55 is a powerhouse but very heavy. I use the upright DM175 and I can swap drums between 5/8" and 3/4". It's a little smaller motor than the 55, but I've never needed more power with it. 1/2 hp with gearbox can run 200' of 3/4" with zero issues. The DM55 is great for runs in excess of 200', which I would jet anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I stick with the Speedrooter. Not too big and not too small. A great machine, we own 3 or 4 of them.



How easy is it to swap out a drum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Drain pro, do you have issues with the inner drum freezing and getting stuck to the outer drum on the dm175? I have never used one of their uprights, but I have had that issue with the blue version of the dm 138. I have also had lots of issues with the 1065 in freezing weather. One of the main problems I have with uprights.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> Drain pro, do you have issues with the inner drum freezing and getting stuck to the outer drum on the dm175? I have never used one of their uprights, but I have had that issue with the blue version of the dm 138. I have also had lots of issues with the 1065 in freezing weather. One of the main problems I have with uprights.



No issues at all with removing inner drum from outer drum. Easy peasey. Like anything else, a little care goes a long way. I keep the drive shaft lubed on all my machines and that prevents any seizing. I've had the machines about a year and a half with no issues. Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you. 

I've never had any problems with older 1065's. They were great machines. Nothing surprises me with the new ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

The only times I had problems with the dm138 was when I was working on a roof top in temps ranging from -10°-+15°F the water in the drum would freeze while the machine was actually moving and the inner drum would freeze to the outer drum and not allow the cable in or out of the drum. I have simular but less severe issues with the 1065, mainly with the power feeder. Nothing a cup of hot water couldn't fix. I will try to keep everything lubed up better this winter. I'm wondering if the k50 will have issues with the extreme cold.

My biggest issue with the 1065 is the aluminum power feeder brackets don't last very long and the break motor is a pita to get used to. No worries on the motor in mine though its a costumized beast. Still miss the dm55. Oh well one of these years I'll be rolling with my own sled.

On a third note. In your duracable upright, does the cable tend to try to "push itself out" when building up tension like the dm55? Or does it pull the cable back towards the machine like a spartan 1065 when building tension? I hope this question makes since I don't know of too many people who have "made the full circle"


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> The only times I had problems with the dm138 was when I was working on a roof top in temps ranging from -10°-+15°F the water in the drum would freeze while the machine was actually moving and the inner drum would freeze to the outer drum and not allow the cable in or out of the drum. I have simular but less severe issues with the 1065, mainly with the power feeder. Nothing a cup of hot water couldn't fix. I will try to keep everything lubed up better this winter. I'm wondering if the k50 will have issues with the extreme cold.
> 
> My biggest issue with the 1065 is the aluminum power feeder brackets don't last very long and the break motor is a pita to get used to. No worries on the motor in mine though its a costumized beast. Still miss the dm55. Oh well one of these years I'll be rolling with my own sled.
> 
> On a third note. In your duracable upright, does the cable tend to try to "push itself out" when building up tension like the dm55? Or does it pull the cable back towards the machine like a spartan 1065 when building tension? I hope this question makes since I don't know of too many people who have "made the full circle"



The DM175 comes with a "left" distributor arm that pulls the cable in when building tension. The DM55 comes with a "right" distributor arm which pushes the cable out. You can order a DM175 with a "right" arm if that's your preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

The reason I am going to dock my jetter for the winter is that it is parked in an un-heated storage garage. Chicago winters are brutal and I only want to winterize it once a year.

Unless you have some ideas for me to easily and cheaply winterize and de-winterize it. It is a 150 Brute trailer jetter, but I did not get the anti-freeze tank with it.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I used my K7500 last night, love how well it feels. The autofeed seems bullet proof, I could not say the same for my spartan 2001. I like the pin-lock cable to add, remove cable, change bits... Im really glad the older guy (one of the owners) at Allan J Coleman talked me into it versus the General or another spartan.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> The reason I am going to dock my jetter for the winter is that it is parked in an un-heated storage garage. Chicago winters are brutal and I only want to winterize it once a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have some ideas for me to easily and cheaply winterize and de-winterize it. It is a 150 Brute trailer jetter, but I did not get the anti-freeze tank with it.



Should be simple enough. Get a couple of cases of RV anti freeze and a 5 gallon bucket to recover the anti freeze. Drop enough in your tank and run the unit with pressure on. When the water turns pink at the end of your hose, you're good to go. Remember to open and close your bypass valves and anything else that might have water in it. When you're ready to work, fill your tank with water, stick your high pressure hose into the recovery bucket, and fill until the water comes out clear from the hose. Top off the bucket with fresh anti freeze each time to prevent it from becoming too diluted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Blackhawk said:


> The reason I am going to dock my jetter for the winter is that it is parked in an un-heated storage garage. Chicago winters are brutal and I only want to winterize it once a year.
> 
> Unless you have some ideas for me to easily and cheaply winterize and de-winterize it. It is a 150 Brute trailer jetter, but I did not get the anti-freeze tank with it.


When you bought it, you mentioned you decided against the antifreeze tank as doing it yourself was easy. What's changed?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Should be simple enough. Get a couple of cases of RV anti freeze and a 5 gallon bucket to recover the anti freeze. Drop enough in your tank and run the unit with pressure on. When the water turns pink at the end of your hose, you're good to go. Remember to open and close your bypass valves and anything else that might have water in it. When you're ready to work, fill your tank with water, stick your high pressure hose into the recovery bucket, and fill until the water comes out clear from the hose. Top off the bucket with fresh anti freeze each time to prevent it from becoming too diluted.


Yep! That's all it takes...

We are actually more busy jetting in the winter than any other time...

All the regular stuff with the addition of frozen roof drains and parking lot drains...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Blackhawk said:


> I used my K7500 last night, love how well it feels. The autofeed seems bullet proof.


It's good alright...
But keep it clean, and change out the wheels to shielded stainless steel bearings, lube them with waterproof marine trailer grease, then it will be bullet proof...


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

What is the lowest temperature you will bring your jetter out in?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Blackhawk said:


> What is the lowest temperature you will bring your jetter out in?


If I get told to go I'm going...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> What is the lowest temperature you will bring your jetter out in?


-10 with wind. Snapped the ball valve handle off on the remote reel but the job was already done. Fill hose was a little crunchy when done.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> What is the lowest temperature you will bring your jetter out in?



No such thing. If there's work, it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

So I loved the K7500 so much I bought a K3800 today. I use to be diehard Spartan but since buying a couple Ridge units I feel they are better built. They are both great performing machines but there seems to be more maintenance to a Spartan vs a Ridge. From now on I am phasing my Spartan units out and will eventually replace them all with Ridgid units.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you notice on that 3800 drum it has a handy carry handle built in at the center when you might be carry a drum without the motor part :whistling2:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> So I loved the K7500 so much I bought a K3800 today. I use to be diehard Spartan but since buying a couple Ridge units I feel they are better built. They are both great performing machines but there seems to be more maintenance to a Spartan vs a Ridge. From now on I am phasing my Spartan units out and will eventually replace them all with Ridgid units.



I'm in the process of phasing out all Spartan machines as well. There's better options out there, Ridgid being one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i used to love spartan , i really like how easy it is to swap drums. but ridgid really is legit stuff. ive beat the hell out of my k400 and it refuses to stop running


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Blackhawk said:


> Ended up with a Ridgid K7500. Was really looking at the general 92 for a grand less but was told the Ridgid is far better.



I think I remember selling this machine to you last week. But, I see a lot of people during the week. Regardless, if you have any issues, make sure to give me a call.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think I remember selling this machine to you last week. But, I see a lot of people during the week. Regardless, if you have any issues, make sure to give me a call.


Do you remember him looking like a meat whistle? 


Matty you meat whistle! 


Kirk, got any propane jetters to rent?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Do you remember him looking like a meat whistle?
> 
> 
> Matty you meat whistle!
> ...


 

I must admit that this is the first time I've heard of the term "meat whistle" but I'm adding it to my vocabulary for sure.

I do have a RIDGID KJ 3000 that we converted to propane. It rents for 300 bucks for 24 hours, 350 if you need the propane tank. I recommend bringing a tank from home, we just have this one here for emergencies.

Just give me a ring before you come in to make sure that I have it on the floor. These things are in and out constantly.


----------

